

Show HN: A JavaScript memoizing function decorator. - mckoss
http://wiki.pageforest.com/#js-patterns/decorators

======
SamReidHughes
There's nothing more fun than stomping on an existing object hierarchy.

~~~
mckoss
Us JS programmers do like our monkey-patching. I suppose I could have done
this with a stand-alone function ... but the syntax would not be 1/2 as
"cool".

------
mckoss
I just wrote this simple _decorate_ function that I'm looking forward to using
in my programs. It worked out quite nicely in this fibonacci example.

